# San Diego



## Nightstorm (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be moving to San Diego this week from Cincinnati. I'm looking for gamers to play/run D&D, White Wolf . I'm looking for gay/gay friendly people. I will be staying most likely on Genesee Avenue.


----------



## nameless (Apr 12, 2004)

I've got a group of 20-25 year olds who game in South Orange County (between 45 minutes and an hour north of Genesee) on an irregular basis, but another member of the group might spur us to play more often. None of us is gay, but we are all gay friendly (and all friends aside from gaming). Don't know if that's what you're looking for, but we're here.


----------



## Nightstorm (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry about not getting back real soon. The move out here has taxed me in every way. I'm still interested in finding players in San Diego.


----------



## Nightstorm (Apr 19, 2004)

Nightstorm said:
			
		

> Sorry about not getting back real soon. The move out here has taxed me in every way. I'm still interested in finding players in San Diego.



I tried emailing you but the board wouldnt let me. mine is 
princeofcincinnati@hotmail.com


----------



## Nightstorm (Apr 26, 2004)

I have two, any others ?


----------

